# Retrograde pyelograms - Our office has been



## jhouse03 (Oct 23, 2008)

Our office has been told we cannot bill the anesthesia for a retrograde pyelogram, if the report says "for interpretation only." I do not understand why. Does anyone bill for these and do you bill for a cysto if they say for interpretation only?


----------

